# On Sale Samsung omniaII...$200,Sony Ericsson Aspen....$230,Nokia Surge...$220



## KIANA (May 23, 2010)

KIAN MCCLURE LIMITED specialize in a wide range of products such as laptops,
mobile phones, plasma & lcd tv, mp3 & mp4 players, video games console,
digital cameras, dvd players (Etc) at cheap & affordable prices..

KIAN MCCLURE LIMITED
Registered No. SC326515
Address: 126 DRYMEN ROAD
BEARSDEN
GLASGOW
G61 3RB
UNITED KINGDOM
Email: [email protected]

We operate much kind of services and other benefits depending on the rate at which we receive patronage from our buyers and thus this makes us one of the best in the Telecommunication distribution sector.

NOTE : IF YOU BUY 3 UNIT OF OUR PRODUCTS,YO WILL GET A FREE units for free

NOTE: Once shipment commerce, products will be delivered to your door
step within 24/48 hrs via either FedEx Or UPS Courier Services.

For more information regarding purchase, kindly contact the Email below.

Email: [email protected]
Email: [email protected]

WE look forward in placing your order with us and giving you the most
competent services as we are using this medium to look for buyers of various
electronics product we stock.

Apple Tablet iPad 64GB (Wi-Fi + 3G) .....$450usd
Apple Tablet iPad 32GB (Wi-Fi + 3G) .....390usd
Apple Tablet iPad 16GB (Wi-Fi + 3G).....$320usd


T-Mobile Sidekick:
T-Mobile Pulse ---------------$200
T-Mobile MyTouch 3G -----$170
T-Mobile G2 Touch ----------$145
T-Mobile Sidekick LX 2008–$120
T-Mobile Sidekick LX 2009–$130
T-Mobile Sidekick LX — $90
T-Mobile Shadow — $105
T-Mobile G1 — $110
T-Mobile Sidekick 3 — $85
Juicy Couture Sidekick 2 — $75

Apple iPhone:
Apple iPhone 3GS 32GB- $250
Apple iPhone 3GS 16GB- $225
Apple iPhone 16GB — $120
Apple iPhone 3G 8GB — $150
Apple iPhone 3G 16GB — $175

Palm Pixi ..........$215
Palm Pre............$180
Palm Treo Pro.......$190
Palm Centro.........$1850


Email: [email protected]
Email: [email protected]


BlackBerry:
BlackBerry Bold 9700 --- $250
BlackBerry Curve 8520---$180
BlackBerry Tour 9630 ---$200
Blackberry Curve 8900 — $150
BlackBerry Storm2 9520-$200
BlackBerry Storm2 9550-$200
Blackberry Storm 9500 — $130
Blackberry Storm 9530 — $140
Blackberry Pearl Flip 8220 — $100
Blackberry Bold 9000 — $120
Blackberry Curve 8320 — $105


Motorola phones
Motorola Milestone---$250
Motorola XT720 MOTOROI $210
Motorola BACKFLIP -----$215
Motorola XT800 ------------$205
Motorola ROKR ZN50----$200
Motorola Karma QA1-----$200
Motorola L800t-----$190
Motorola W7 Active Edition ----$180
Motorola ZN300----$200
Motorola COCKTAIL VE70----$200
Motorola ZN200-----$160


HTC:
HTC Desire ------------ $300
HTC Legend ---- $275
HTC Google Nexus One $250
HTC HD 2----$235
HTC Smart ---- $201
HTC Tattoo --- $200
HTC Pure ------$200
HTC Snap ------$160
HTC Hero -------$180
HTC Touch Pro — $150
HTC Touch Diamond 2 — $180
HTC Touch Diamond — $130
HTC Touch Cruise — $130
HTC Touch Pro2 $190
HTC Dream — $190
HTC Touch Cruise 09 — $200
HTC MAX 4G — $190
HTC Touch HD2 — $190
HTC Touch HD — $150
HTC Touch 3G — $150


Eten:
Acer Tempo DX900 ----$180
Eten glofiish X610 — $130
Eten glofiish V900 — $230
Eten glofiish X900 — $180
Eten glofiish DX900 — $160
Eten glofiish M810 — $150
Eten glofiish X650 — $140
Eten glofiish M800 — $150


Email: [email protected]
Email: [email protected]

Nokia:
Nokia X6 16GB ---- $285
Nokia N900 -------$260
Nokia 6760 slide--$230
Nokia Surge -$220
Nokia N97 mini -----$210
Nokia N97 32GB --- $200
Nokia N98—–$190
Nokia N86 8MP ---$170
Nokia N85——$175
Nokia N96 16GB– $150
Nokia E90 — $150
Nokia N97 — $175
Nokia N79 — $155
Nokia E72 — $170
Nokia E71 — $165
Nokia E75 - $180
Nokia 8800 Sapphire Arte — $200
Nokia N93i — $110
Nokia 8600 Luna — $130
Nokia 5530 XpressMusic --$180
Nokia 5800 XPress Music—-$180


Sony Ericsson:
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini pro -- $270
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 mini ----- $255
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X10 ---------- $240
Sony Ericsson Xperia X2 --------------- $210
Sony Ericsson XPERIA X1 ------------- $150
Sony Ericsson Aspen ------ $230
Sony Ericsson Vivaz Pro -- $210
Sony Ericsson Vivaz -- $200
Sony Ericsson Idou—–$170
Sony Ericsson Aino ----$170
Sony Ericsson C510 — $170
Sony Ericsson P1 — $120
Sony Ericsson W995 -$180
Sony Ericsson C905 — $140
Sony Ericsson W960 — $130
Sony Ericsson G900 — $150
Sony Ericsson C902 — $130
Sony Ericsson W902 — $130

Samsung:
Samsung: S8500 Wave ---$210
Samsung I8000 Omnia II —— $200
Samsung B7320 OmniaPRO —— $190
Samsung B7300 Omnia LITE——$185
Samsung i8910 Omnia HD ——-$170
Samsung i900 Omnia 16GB — $140
Samsung Omnia 8GB ——-$130
Samsung S8000 Jet ———— $170
Samsung T929 Memoir — $190
Samsung T919 Behold — $180
Samsung Giorgio Armani P520 — $130
Samsung U900 Soul — $160
Samsung G800 — $150
Samsung F490 — $140

LG Phones
LG GW820 eXpo $220
LG GT540 -------- $205
LG GD510 Pop -- $200
LG GW550— $190
LG Incite——$195
LG GD910—–$190
LG KS500—-$190
LG KF900 Prada—–$190
LG KC780—-$200
LG KP500 Cookie—–$210
LG KC910 Renoir——$210

Email: [email protected]
Email: [email protected]

Video Games Console:
Playstation:
Sony PSP Go Game console --- $190
Sony PSP Slim Giga Bundle — $100
Sony Playstation 3 Slim ----$180
Sony PlayStation 3 80GB Motorstorm Pack — $150
Sony Playstation 3 60GB — $140
Sony PlayStation 3 40GB — $120

Microsoft Xbox:
Xbox 360 Arcade Console -- $110
Xbox 360 Pro 60GB Console -- $140
Xbox 360 Elite 120GB Console -- $160

Nintendo:
Nintendo DS Lite -- $70
Nintendo Wii Console -- $125

APPLE IPODS:
Apple iTouch 64GB $200usd
Apple iTouch 32GB $190usd
Apple iTouch 8GB $180usd
Apple iPod 60GB (Video) New - $145usd
Apple iPod 30GB (Video) New - $130usd
Apple ipod 80 GB - $140usd
Apple iPod U2 SE 20 GB - $120usd
Apple iPod Photo 60 GB - $120usd
Apple iPod Mini 6 GB - $100usd
Apple iPod 20 GB - $100usd
Apple iPod Photo 30 GB - $110usd
Apple iPod Nano 4GB New! - $90usd
Apple iPod Nano 2GB New! - $80usd

Email: [email protected]
Email: [email protected]

APPLE LAPTOPS

Apple Macbook Air……………………….$480usd
Apple Macbook Pro MC240LL/A .....$385usd
Apple Macbook Pro MB990LL/A ......$400usd
Apple MacBook (MA700LL/A) Mac Notebook…$410usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA611LL/A) Notebook…$390usd
Apple MacBook (MA254LL/A) Mac Notebook…$405usd
Apple iBook G3 (M7698LL/A) Mac Notebook..$395usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA609LL/A) Notebook…$520usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA600LLA) Notebook…$410usd
Apple MacBook Pro (MA610LL/A) Notebook…$420usd
Apple Macbook Pro (885909119400) Notebook..$415usd

Return Policy:
1. Please notify us within 14 days (according to the posting date).
2. Please complete the RMA form for any return items.
3. Return items MUST have all ORIGINAL packaging and accessories.
4. Return postage and insurance charge is non-refundable for return items.
5. Returne/exhange shipment of quality, we will supply free after service
.................................................. .................

Shipping Company :FedEx,UPS & DHL
Delivery Time:2Days
Minimum Order:1-100Unit
Delivery to any location
We work in 24Hrs

Email: [email protected]
Email: [email protected]

MAY GOD BLESS YOU AS YOU PLACE YOUR ORDER WITH US.


----------

